# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Skiing Robot

## JoshA

Note the laptop.

----------


## phil62

Adorable and such good "wake up" music. Amy

----------


## MIke R

pretty funny

----------


## rivertrash

That guy skis like I do!

----------


## phil62

Love your new avatar-hi to you both. Amy

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks.  Taken when we were with Missy and Eric at Jazz Fest in NOLA.

----------


## GramChop

so, that explains the huge smiles!!!

----------


## rivertrash

Why, of course!

----------


## JoshA

OK, this isn't skiing but shows what is possible when real robot professionals compete on the robosoccer circuit.   

This is very impressive: KondoCup

----------


## GramChop

we have now entertained two couples that we've met on st. barths here in new orleans.....beachbob and tommye have been in town for a few days and by the time they depart tomorrow, we will have  shared several meals, a little live jazz, a couple of cocktails, an LSU football game and some lively conversations with them.   who knows, maybe a future avatar will reflect the good time they had here, too!

----------


## phil62

A  unique way to elimanate soccer moms from the world- Very clever. A

----------

